# VG Heroine Tourney MATCH 15, CIRCUIT 1: Tifa vs. Chie Satonaka



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2013)

*TIFA- FINAL FANTASY SERIES*

*VS.​*

*CHIE- PERSONA 4*​
-------------------------

GROUND RULES AND DEALIES

-Poll is up for 2 days and no longer. No changing the vote once the results are locked.

- Matchups are made at random by me. No votes on BLANK vs. BLANK matches.

-Don't cheat and stuff. When you dupe the only one who ends up "the dupe" in the end is you. Think about that. 

-In the case of the a, the next user who posts the name of the heroine he/she prefers, regardless if he/she voted already, will decide who moves on.

-*Try* to be objective as possible.

*More information and list of entries *​
----------------------------

Never played Persona 4 but its supposed to be a big deal... Wouldn't mind seeing Tifa go away early on, honestly.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 25, 2013)

Chie all the way.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm aiming for Tifa simply because she's tougher.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 25, 2013)

Can Tifa do this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX-A2F6QKwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2013)

^To be fair, this is actually more impressive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DE5p-_MB2Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Griever (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lXOnj455QaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dXWq72NlAag[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xRw0XztABKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 26, 2013)

Tifa every time.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 26, 2013)

TIFAAAAAAA

[YOUTUBE]8Ym3pW2nFCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l8tPwWWc1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2013)

Its a close one...


----------

